# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/22/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We had to call an audible today, and wait for storms to pass. But, the wait was well worth it.

Instead of the sight casting tower, we armed ourselves with popping corks and DSL’s white ice, and gulp shrimp rigged on DSL’s 1/8oz Owner Cutting Point jig head. It was an easy day of trolling shorelines with this repeat client and good friend.

As a fella who understands how valuable our resource is, he had no issues with releasing fish. He just wanted to feel the pull. Thank you.


----------

